# Toro S-200 Snowthrower - Wont Start!



## Deadmanwalking (Sep 22, 2009)

Its a Toro Tecumseh 2-cycle engine. Wont crank and gas just pools up in the air intake. I heard it could be the needle value. Could that be it and if so, how can I fix it?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Those have points ignition, check for spark, and do a compression test to tell the condition of the cylinder,piston, rings.


----------



## Deadmanwalking (Sep 22, 2009)

I do have spark and compression and the condition of the cylinder, piston and rings are fine. The intake on the carb pools up with fuel and just floods out. I cleaned the needle and seat. I also replaced the diaphragm and gasket. I can't figure out what is making it food out?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the manual below should cover your engine. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

did you put the gasket and diaphram in correctly? they go 2 different ways depending on your carb


----------



## Deadmanwalking (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, I remember and wrote it down on how it was on there. Right now I have the carb off and I think am just going to strip it down and rebuild it. Nothing was ever changed on it since the early 80's when it was made, so im suprised it lasted this long.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, Just check the manual that geogrubb sent, and you should be O.K. There is a small check valve os some sort in there that gets stuck. Carb cleaner from a pressurized can and some low pressure compressed air should free it up. Turn both jets in until they seat, and turn them back out one turn, or so, and try it again.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

*diaphram configuration*

I just learned a lesson...I followed "how the old one was installed" school of thought, on a snow blower that I picked up on the side of the road. It turned out whoever had the snowblower before me had put the gasket in first and then the diaphram...which was reversed. This was in spite of being told by a shop that I bought the carb kit at, to look for the F stamp on the carb....

Put the new diaphram and gasket in and Just wouldn't run right fooled with it forever...finally decided to go ahead and pull the welch plugs and really clean the carb good. I noticed how the welch plugs had punch marks on them, like I had never seen on a carb from the factory. I cleaned it all up replaced the plugs double checked how I did the diaprahm...comparing it to the old one that still had..(so I did it wrong again) Still didn't want to run right...Finally got smart and double checked a service manual..found out that I had it in wrong and corrected it...now it runs great. I figure that whoever did the 1st rebuild of the carb, wether the owner himself or a shop never got it to run right after that. probably why the owner was pitching it..



Spit


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got an S200 that I can't get to run right either. It's got some crappy non-adjustable carb on it with the "F" marking. So, according to the manual, the diaphragm goes next to the carb, then the gasket, then the bottom plate. Right?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I've got an S200 that I can't get to run right either. It's got some crappy non-adjustable carb on it with the "F" marking. So, according to the manual, the diaphragm goes next to the carb, then the gasket, then the bottom plate. Right?


Per the manual;

If the carburetor has an "F" designation on the casting,
it will identify the installation sequence of the gasket
and diaphragm on the carburetor. "F" designated
carburetors have the diaphragm installed first then the
gasket then the cover. If there is no designation, the
sequence is gasket, diaphragm and cover.

Have a good one. Geo


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Dec 14, 2009)

O.K., did that part tight. Still won't run right with the choke off all the way.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

you say it's not adjustable? I would think that if it's a F stamped diaphram carb, there should be both a high & low speed adjustment needle on the carb. 

Spit


----------

